# Complete newbie need advice on DSLR selection



## timfrommass (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a complete photography newbie, let me start out with that haha.  I bought a Sony H10 P&S a few months ago which seemed like a pretty good quality camera for that type.  It's done really well and I like a lot of the options and stuff.  The pictures come out pretty good too if I say so.  I wanted to get something a bit more basic to start, because I was thinking getting into photography as a hobby but wasn't sure if it was something I'd enjoy enough to invest a lot of money into.  I went on a rafting trip last week, and I have a friend who's not really into photography either who came with who has a Sony DSLR (nothing high end I don't remember which one) that he got a great deal on through work.  His pictures come out amazing!  

We've both been talking about maybe taking a class, so now I'm thinking about getting a DSLR.  I just don't know enough right now to make an informed decision.  What kind of things should I be looking for?  What technology or terms should I read up on, and where is a good source for that info?  

My father was big into photography when he was younger and has an old Nikon film SLR so he's very partial to the Nikon brand.  He also has a few good old lenses that he doesn't use, which could be good for me because I believe they are compatible with the new DSLRs?  If this is the case I would surely want to lean towards a Nikon, because I know quality lenses make all the difference and that would save me some $$$.

Well I hope this wasn't too much rambling, or to vague.  Thanks in advance for any advice you guys give.

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 20, 2009)

Get a D90 

It will work with your older lenses and also (of course) the newer ones as well. It will give you lots of room to grow plus it has excellent low light performance not to mention video to boot.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 20, 2009)

Bring those nice Nikon lenses to a good camera store and see how they work with the newer cameras.

The D90 is a great camera and worth looking into.  I believe older Nikon models have issues with lenses that dont have an autofocus motor built into the lens?  I could be talking out of my butt though, i'm a Canon guy.

If you go with Canon, have a look at the XS or XSI as an entry level camera.  Or even the T1i.  The T1i is the latest model, so going with the XSI migth save you some coin as its an older model (but only a year or so old)


----------



## timfrommass (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I was looking into the D90, although it's expensive.  Is it worth it for a first time novice camera buyer?  I do like the video since my current camera does that, and rather well.  What's the next step down from the 90, is it the 60?  What am I giving up there?

-tim


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 20, 2009)

Down from the D90, off the top of my head:

D5000
You lose commander mode for controlling wireless flash units and the ability to auto focus older lenses without the internal focus motor in them. You also have only one command dial among other controls that are on the body vs in menus.

D3000
The above plus a CCD sensor and no video.

D60
The above plus a less intuitive menu system (I guess).

D40
The above plus 6 megapixels vs 10.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 20, 2009)

Im a canon boy

But since you have nikon lens' at your disposal, it would seem stupid to choose canon
I say go the D90 (so they can Auto Focus)
however if you dont mind manual focus, Just get the Nikon D40 (cheapest in that line)


----------



## timfrommass (Aug 20, 2009)

It does seem like the D90 would be the way to go, so I can properly use the old lenses.  Plus the video would be nice, as that is something I have on my current camera.  It's just a lot of cash to shell out for my first try at this kind of thing.  Hmm decisions


----------



## timfrommass (Aug 20, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Bring those nice Nikon lenses to a good camera store and see how they work with the newer cameras.
> 
> The D90 is a great camera and worth looking into.  I believe older Nikon models have issues with lenses that dont have an autofocus motor built into the lens?  I could be talking out of my butt though, i'm a Canon guy.
> 
> If you go with Canon, have a look at the XS or XSI as an entry level camera.  Or even the T1i.  The T1i is the latest model, so going with the XSI migth save you some coin as its an older model (but only a year or so old)



The T1i has an impressive feature list for the money.  15.1megapixel and 1920x1080 video!  Anyone have any feedback as to why the D90 is a more expensive camera?  How do they differ in their end result?


----------



## Dao (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a Canon user.   But I think some of the old Nikon lenses will not meter in D90.  But those lenses will work in D300.  

So to be sure, you can bring the old Nikon lenses to a local camera shop and try them out.

Even if the lens will not meter in the D90 body, it will still work as a manual lens.  That is what I believe and please correct me if I am wrong because I do not own any Nikon camera.


----------

